# [mod_perl2] cannot install from ports



## matagou (May 23, 2011)

Hello

I cannot install mod_perl2 from ports. The error is following

```
mail# make
===>   ap22-mod_perl2-2.0.4_2,3 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach/BSD/Resource.pm - found
===>   ap22-mod_perl2-2.0.4_2,3 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/apxs - found
===>   ap22-mod_perl2-2.0.4_2,3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>  Configuring for ap22-mod_perl2-2.0.4_2,3
Reading Makefile.PL args from @ARGV
   MP_APXS = /usr/local/sbin/apxs
no conflicting prior mod_perl version found - good.
Configuring Apache/2.2.18 mod_perl/2.0.4 Perl/v5.8.9
Checking if your kit is complete...
Looks good
Subroutine MY::postamble redefined at ./Makefile.PL line 167.
Subroutine MY::constants redefined at ./Makefile.PL line 181.
[   info] generating script t/TEST
[   info] generating script ./t/cgi-bin/cookies.pl
[   info] generating script ./t/cgi-bin/next_available_port.pl
Writing Makefile for Apache::Test
Checking for File::Spec...ok
Checking for Cwd...ok
[   info] generating script t/TEST
Writing Makefile for ModPerl::Registry
Writing Makefile for APR::Base64
Writing Makefile for APR::Brigade
Writing Makefile for APR::Bucket
Writing Makefile for APR::BucketAlloc
Writing Makefile for APR::BucketType
Writing Makefile for APR::Date
Writing Makefile for APR::Error
Writing Makefile for APR::Finfo
Writing Makefile for APR::IpSubnet
Writing Makefile for APR::OS
Writing Makefile for APR::Pool
Writing Makefile for APR::SockAddr
Writing Makefile for APR::Socket
Writing Makefile for APR::Status
Writing Makefile for APR::String
Writing Makefile for APR::Table
Writing Makefile for APR::ThreadMutex
Writing Makefile for APR::ThreadRWLock
Writing Makefile for APR::URI
Writing Makefile for APR::UUID
Writing Makefile for APR::Util
Writing Makefile for APR
Writing Makefile for Apache2::Access
Writing Makefile for Apache2::CmdParms
Writing Makefile for Apache2::Command
Writing Makefile for Apache2::Connection
Writing Makefile for Apache2::ConnectionUtil
Writing Makefile for Apache2::Directive
Writing Makefile for Apache2::Filter
Writing Makefile for Apache2::FilterRec
Writing Makefile for Apache2::HookRun
Writing Makefile for Apache2::Log
Writing Makefile for Apache2::MPM
Writing Makefile for Apache2::Module
Writing Makefile for Apache2::Process
Writing Makefile for Apache2::RequestIO
Writing Makefile for Apache2::RequestRec
Writing Makefile for Apache2::RequestUtil
Writing Makefile for Apache2::Response
Writing Makefile for Apache2::ServerRec
Writing Makefile for Apache2::ServerUtil
Writing Makefile for Apache2::SubProcess
Writing Makefile for Apache2::SubRequest
Writing Makefile for Apache2::URI
Writing Makefile for Apache2::Util
Writing Makefile for Apache2
Writing Makefile for ModPerl::Global
Writing Makefile for ModPerl::Util
Writing Makefile for ModPerl
Writing Makefile for ModPerl::WrapXS
Unrecognized argument in LIBS ignored: '-pthread'
Writing Makefile for APR
Writing Makefile for APR::Const
Writing Makefile for APR::PerlIO
Writing Makefile for libaprext
Writing Makefile for APR_build
Writing Makefile for Apache2::Const
Writing Makefile for Apache2_build
Writing Makefile for ModPerl::Const
Writing Makefile for ModPerl
Writing Makefile for ModPerl::XS
Undefined subroutine &version::_VERSION called at ./Makefile.PL line 697.
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/www/mod_perl2.
```

The running OS is:

```
FreeBSD mail 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #2: Fri Mar  4 18:32:05 EET 2011
```

The perl version is:

```
mail# perl -V
Summary of my perl5 (revision 5 version 8 subversion 9) configuration:
  Platform:
    osname=freebsd, osvers=8.2-release, archname=i386-freebsd-thread-multi-64int
    uname='freebsd mail 8.2-release freebsd 8.2-release #2: fri mar 4 18:32:05 eet 2011 mail@mail:usrobjusrsrcsys i386 '
    config_args='-sde -Dprefix=/usr/local -Darchlib=/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/mach
 -Dprivlib=/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9 -Dman3dir=/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/perl/man/man3
 -Dman1dir=/usr/local/man/man1 -Dsitearch=/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach
 -Dsitelib=/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9 -Dscriptdir=/usr/local/bin
 -Dsiteman3dir=/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/man/man3 -Dsiteman1dir=/usr/local/man/man1 -Ui_malloc
 -Ui_iconv -Uinstallusrbinperl -Dcc=cc -Duseshrplib -Dinc_version_list=none
 -Dccflags=-DAPPLLIB_EXP="/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/BSDPAN" -Doptimize=-O2 -pipe
 -fno-strict-aliasing -Ud_dosuid -Ui_gdbm -Dusethreads=y -Dusemymalloc=n -Duse64bitint'
    hint=recommended, useposix=true, d_sigaction=define
    usethreads=define use5005threads=undef useithreads=define usemultiplicity=define
    useperlio=define d_sfio=undef uselargefiles=define usesocks=undef
    use64bitint=define use64bitall=undef uselongdouble=undef
    usemymalloc=n, bincompat5005=undef
  Compiler:
    cc='cc', ccflags ='-DAPPLLIB_EXP="/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/BSDPAN" -DHAS_FPSETMASK
 -DHAS_FLOATINGPOINT_H -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I/usr/local/include',
    optimize='-O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing',
    cppflags='-DAPPLLIB_EXP="/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/BSDPAN" -DHAS_FPSETMASK -DHAS_FLOATINGPOINT_H
 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I/usr/local/include'
    ccversion='', gccversion='4.2.1 20070719  [FreeBSD]', gccosandvers=''
    intsize=4, longsize=4, ptrsize=4, doublesize=8, byteorder=12345678
    d_longlong=define, longlongsize=8, d_longdbl=define, longdblsize=12
    ivtype='long long', ivsize=8, nvtype='double', nvsize=8, Off_t='off_t', lseeksize=8
    alignbytes=4, prototype=define
  Linker and Libraries:
    ld='cc', ldflags ='-pthread -Wl,-E  -L/usr/local/lib'
    libpth=/usr/lib /usr/local/lib
    libs=-lgdbm -lm -lcrypt -lutil
    perllibs=-lm -lcrypt -lutil
    libc=, so=so, useshrplib=true, libperl=libperl.so
    gnulibc_version=''
  Dynamic Linking:
    dlsrc=dl_dlopen.xs, dlext=so, d_dlsymun=undef, ccdlflags='  -Wl,
 -R/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/mach/CORE'
    cccdlflags='-DPIC -fPIC', lddlflags='-shared  -L/usr/local/lib'


Characteristics of this binary (from libperl):
  Compile-time options: MULTIPLICITY PERL_IMPLICIT_CONTEXT PERL_MALLOC_WRAP
                        USE_64_BIT_INT USE_FAST_STDIO USE_ITHREADS
                        USE_LARGE_FILES USE_PERLIO USE_REENTRANT_API
  Locally applied patches:
        defined-or
  Built under freebsd
  Compiled at May 22 2011 14:07:02
  @INC:
    /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/BSDPAN
    /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach
    /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9
    /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/mach
    /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9
    .
```

Thanks in advance.


----------



## matagou (May 23, 2011)

*upgrade to perl5.10*

The problem solved by upgrading to perl5.10.


----------

